# Another good day



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Met up with my buddy and his friend early this morning for my 6th yak trip of the season. Im already "dophined out" and just had sailfish on the mind. Luckily the odds were in my favor this morning and I landed one. Small fish but still loads of fun.

The cool part is that I was next to my buddy as he got hit. I happened to look at the right time as a sail was grey hounding on his line! Seconds later BOTH of my rods go off and we have three sails on! Unfortunately his and one of mine came off (never really got buttoned up good) but one did!

We also managed 14 decent little dolphin between the three of us. On the water a bit before 0700 and off around 1130.


----------



## duckhunter38135 (Nov 27, 2014)

Nice! I lost my first sail last weekend my first time off the beach. 

My goal is to get one this month


----------



## Crazy Pete (Jul 27, 2009)

Ok, That's It - I'm fishing tomorrow!
Nice Job. I'm so sorry your fridge is going to have that much fresh dolphin. I hope you can find room for the rotissory chicken.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I've been giving it all away. Not even bringing a cooler tomorrow.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I've yet to lose a sail once the rod is in my hand. I've had them hit and not get hooked up before I can grab the rod though. With a circle hook, once it finds home, you're golden.


----------



## duckhunter38135 (Nov 27, 2014)

Yea mine was my own fault. rookie move I got excited and cranked on the drag and the next jump he threw the hook


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

That's still an exciting trip even just landing one. What's going on with all the sails & dolphin coming so close to shore? Good days for yak fishermen.

You ought to get those pictures framed.


----------



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

I need to get out of Alabama and get on the beach, y'all are _*killing*_ me with these reports! I can't stand it! I may actually forget about college and responsibilities tomorrow and come home early.


----------



## Cory S. (Jun 26, 2015)

I hope this action is going on in St Andrews starting tomorrow. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice report and an awesome set of action photos. :thumbsup: The best set of action photos I've ever seen on fishing sites.

Thank for sharing.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet job Jason!!!! Nothing less is expected from you brother!!!!


----------



## bare bones (Oct 2, 2007)

Cory s are you staying at the state park? I will be at the state park later today for the weekend. I will have my kayak with me. I was just going to fish for Reds and trout. If the dolphin are in close I might try it.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

JD7.62 said:


> I've been giving it all away. Not even bringing a cooler tomorrow.


:thumbdown:....."catch what you can eat, leave the rest"


----------



## Cory S. (Jun 26, 2015)

Bare Bones, yeah, staying at the park. I'll be there in about 3 hours or so. Last I checked the surf forecast looked good for getting off shore.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

a said:


> :thumbdown:....."catch what you can eat, leave the rest"


Yeah the chicken dolphin population is hurting. I shouldn't supply my non fishing family and friends with healthy fresh caught fish.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

a said:


> :thumbdown:....."catch what you can eat, leave the rest"


Normally I'd agree with you but.....

We all do this to a degree. We all enjoy giving others with less opportunity fresh fish especially family and close friends. Now, I usually say "Let them catch their own" in regards to many things, but there has to be a realistic look to that as well.

Dolphin are incredibly fast growing fish with short life spans and reaching sexual maturity very early, usually within a few months and then they reproduce often. I know you've probably caught plenty and have surely noticed how quick they die once removed from the water. They need tons of oxygen, they beat themselves up badly once on board and bleed like there's an endless supply.

That being said, if there is a species that can handle a little "catch and share", it's definitely the Mahi Mahi.


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

chris v said:


> normally i'd agree with you but.....
> 
> We all do this to a degree. We all enjoy giving others with less opportunity fresh fish especially family and close friends. Now, i usually say "let them catch their own" in regards to many things, but there has to be a realistic look to that as well.
> 
> ...


amen!


----------



## Cory S. (Jun 26, 2015)

bare bones said:


> Cory s are you staying at the state park? I will be at the state park later today for the weekend. I will have my kayak with me. I was just going to fish for Reds and trout. If the dolphin are in close I might try it.


Sent you a pm.


----------



## Zacvuittonet (Oct 11, 2014)

Wow. Amazing day and congrats guys! Hopefully I can manage a bite this weekend!


----------

